# Which grooming table please?



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I need help please in getting the right grooming table for brushing out Milo's very curly easily matted coat. At the moment,I put him on the dining table and it's a nightmare. He will not stand up and lies with his face buried in his front paws. He will lie there forever to have his back and the top of his head combed, because he likes it. His face,paws and belly are out of bounds as far as he is concerned and we have a tussle of me standing him up and him lying back down. We sought of get there eventually but he's not brushed through thoroughly.
I have looked at previous posts on tables and see that some of you have the one with a noose to hold their head, does this stop them from sitting down ? I have seen the H bar one with two nooses but it doesn't get good reviews, does anyone use this one please?
Thank you
Val


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just got the noose but Wilfs fine, Mable won't tolerate as long. I think if its his head he always puts down then maybe the arm and noose will be fine x


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I have one the same as Karen's - only mine has a pink top surface (not by choice - it was all they had) and is a little smaller - no basket underneath. It works well. I think if I were choosing again, I might get a bigger one so that GIsgo can properly lie down on it....but I did choose the smaller size so that he has less space to move all around. he stands very well (as long as someone helps me by feeding him treats). I sometimes use the noose just to stop him from sitting down all the time. he is a terrible fidget, unless getting the treats.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

I have just ordered a 38" length grooming table (waiting for it to come). It comes as a package with grooming arm and noose. I ordered a second noose to go round Lucy's belly. I will let you know more when I receive and try it out which should be in the next week or so.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The straight across bar with space for a loop for his head and a belly strap as well will make him stand, although they tend to be for larger, stronger tables, not sure what price they start at, it may be possible to get him to stand by putting your arm under his belly at the back (just at his bits or probably 'bit' now!!) each time he goes to sit and tell him stand firmly, it is possible to keep one arm there while you groom with the other but not ideal.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. Just to let you know that I have now groomed Lucy on the Emperor grooming table. I purchased the 38" and I think it is very sturdy, and comes with one noose strap and basket. I purchased the upgrade to a belly noose and just need to fine-tune both the straps as at the moment they are a bit too long. I can therefore recommend it if you are interested.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

This is my H frame and grooming table, to be honest I don't use it for my girls anymore as then tend to stan well for me now, but I've been grooming them myself for about 4 years now. 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7095

But I have a couple of other dogs that I groom, the H frame has been invaluable, so much stronger than my grooming arm that a cocker managed to brake. 

When brushing out or drying, start form the back legs and work your way forward, this way the dog can sit for most of the groom and be more comfortable. 


Sometimes you have to work with the dog, if the will be more comfortable lie them down and role them ove if you need to get to their tummy. 


I like drying and brushing ears when the dog is living down, they seem to accept it better that way. Also when drying you can get the ear dry easier with less air being blown into the ear.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know Sue, think I will invest in the same table with maybe the extra noose too. I've booked Milo into the groomers next week so that gives me time to pluck up the courage to groom him myself next time he needs it. 

Val


----------

